# Racing Pedals



## specV02 (Jul 15, 2002)

I have searched and can not find on the board nor in any local store a set of sport pedals that actually fit my 02 spec v because the gas pedal is one solid piece. I know there has to be some out there ot a mod. to make the usual ones fit so any info any one can post or links or anything would rock, I am sure I can not be the only one out there looking for something to provide better grip to these pedals..


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

I have APC's...I know they are rice but I liked the way they looked. I understand what you mean by not fitting the gas pedal. I had to modify the bars in the back to make mine fit. You can check it out at :
http://members.cardomain.com/SlvrSpecV


----------



## specV02 (Jul 15, 2002)

What did u have to modifiy? those types of pedals are exactly what I want since I have the black and red interior personally don't think they are rice unless you go braggin about how much more power you have since you have the "sweet sport pedals"  

bTW car looks nice and clean


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

Yeah I am takin more pix today when i get the tint and debadge done. If you look at the pedal from the back there are 2 long pieces of metal that attach at the top on each side. The pieces run the whole way to the bottom. I took off the red cover on the front to expose the screws that hold the two long metal pieces at the top. Unscrewed the two screws so I could take off the two long pieces of metal ( make sure you dont lose the springs...you will need them later). There is a little lip about 1/2 down the pieces of metal. I cut off the rest of the long metal pieces after the little lip. The little lips will attach behind the pedal at the top...make sure you put the spings back in at the top before you replace the long metal pieces


----------



## specV02 (Jul 15, 2002)

so you have nothing holding the bottom of the pedals on??? Just curious as I don't want to have the pedals slidding around on me....


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

at the bottom there is a long bar and two screws for each side. they will atttach behind teh lip of the pedal...tighten them down first tehn do the top screws.


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

i can take more pix today and post them on my sight


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

also when everything is done you might want to clip the extra screw slack out. i didtn do this at first and i had a plastic floor mat ovre my ser mats and teh screws kept pulling up my plastic mat and messing my up when i shifted..Dont cut too much off...just a little


----------



## specV02 (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah if you could post the pics that would help...btw were did u get your pedals, no around me sells them...


----------



## jblaze (Jan 30, 2003)

i got mine off ebay...they were 13 plus 5 for shipping. just look under pedals when you do a search...i wont be able to post pix till later on monday when i get to work. but i will get them up.


----------



## specV02 (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanks for the help.. u can hold on the pics for my account unless u just want to post them up to show them...followed your idea and get the ones I use to have on my honda on, I have th touring ones I purchased form manhonda.com. All I did on the gas pedal was remove the top plate behind the to spring screws, then put them on and cranked the screws down, they are on super tight and don't see any reason for them to slip. Most people say remove the rubber pads on your existing pedals but I left mine to give me a even tighter fit plus give the pedal something to stick in to. I will post pics of mine shortly..


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

racing pedals go woooooo woooooooooooooo


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2003)

*TURBO & GROUND KITS*

WHERE CAN I FIND TURBO KIT AND GROUND KIT FOR SPEC V O2?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: TURBO & GROUND KITS*



Izzy Spec V said:


> *WHERE CAN I FIND TURBO KIT AND GROUND KIT FOR SPEC V O2? *


1) turn of caps lock
2) search
3) read
4) don't ask questions about ground kits and turbos in a racing pedal thread

www.b15sentra.net
www.forcedinductionracing.com

looks like you have a lot of reading to do


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

when he finds out the turbo kit costs more than a grand, he won't buy it, LOL.

So many people ask tons of questions about it...........but 1 out of 200 are actually gonna buy a kit.


----------

